# Sacchi vs Capello Vs Ancelotti



## devils milano (14 Agosto 2015)

dal vostro punto di vista chi è stato il migliore allenatore del Milan?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2015)

1. Sacchi: è stato un rivoluzionario nel mondo del calcio, ha portato in Italia un calcio praticamente mai visto, dato che l'Italia pallonara dell'epoca si era cristallizzata nelle tattiche catenacciare degli anni '50 trascinatesi sino agli '80 passando dal catenaccio puro di herreriana/rocchiana memoria alla Zona Mista campione del mondo del 1982. Sacchi ha portato due concetti pressoché sconosciuti all'Italia in quell'epoca: squadra corta, fatta dal Saint-Etienne di Herbin, e calcio totale, fatto dal Feyenoord di Happel. Il risultato è stata una squadra rivoluzionaria che non solo ha sconvolto l'Italia ma ha soprattutto portato in Europa e quindi nel mondo qualcosa di mai visto. 
2. Ancelotti: imho il miglior allenatore del post-Sacchi, allenatore dall'estrema intelligenza tattica, capace di adattare i moduli alle esigenze della squadra e quindi capace di far rendere al massimo il collettivo di cui dispone. Motivatore eccezionale, come prepara lui la partita secca nessuno al mondo e noi milanisti lo sappiamo bene, il che gli fa cedere un po' il passo in campionato ma ha comunque vinto tre campionati in tre nazioni diverse, quindi poco male.
3. Capello: credo abbia ereditato semplicemente il lavoro di Sacchi, come Paisley da Shankly o Michels da Happel.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2015)

Non so se c'è già un topic simile comunque forse andrebbe spostato in Bar Milan o Hall of Fame... poi rispondo con calma


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1. Sacchi: è stato un rivoluzionario nel mondo del calcio, ha portato in Italia un calcio praticamente mai visto, dato che l'Italia pallonara dell'epoca si era cristallizzata nelle tattiche catenacciare degli anni '50 trascinatesi sino agli '80 passando dal catenaccio puro di herreriana/rocchiana memoria alla Zona Mista campione del mondo del 1982. Sacchi ha portato due concetti pressoché sconosciuti all'Italia in quell'epoca: squadra corta, fatta dal Saint-Etienne di Herbin, e calcio totale, fatto dal Feyenoord di Happel. Il risultato è stata una squadra rivoluzionaria che non solo ha sconvolto l'Italia ma ha soprattutto portato in Europa e quindi nel mondo qualcosa di mai visto.
> 2. Ancelotti: imho il miglior allenatore del post-Sacchi, allenatore dall'estrema intelligenza tattica, capace di adattare i moduli alle esigenze della squadra e quindi capace di far rendere al massimo il collettivo di cui dispone. Motivatore eccezionale, come prepara lui la partita secca nessuno al mondo e noi milanisti lo sappiamo bene, il che gli fa cedere un po' il passo in campionato ma ha comunque vinto tre campionati in tre nazioni diverse, quindi poco male.
> 3. Capello: credo abbia ereditato semplicemente il lavoro di Sacchi, come Paisley da Shankly o Michels da Happel.



Mi hai anticipato tu stavolta. Detto questo le lacune di Sacchi sono in un certo senso le virtù degli altri due, e che i fattori congiunturali sono stati detterminanti. Se Sacchi non fosse passato da Milanello dubito che lo vedremmo in televisione ora.

Forse sei stato un pò ingeneroso con Capello, ma se si parla solo di Milan può andare così.


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1. Sacchi: è stato un rivoluzionario nel mondo del calcio, ha portato in Italia un calcio praticamente mai visto, dato che l'Italia pallonara dell'epoca si era cristallizzata nelle tattiche catenacciare degli anni '50 trascinatesi sino agli '80 passando dal catenaccio puro di herreriana/rocchiana memoria alla Zona Mista campione del mondo del 1982. Sacchi ha portato due concetti pressoché sconosciuti all'Italia in quell'epoca: squadra corta, fatta dal Saint-Etienne di Herbin, e calcio totale, fatto dal Feyenoord di Happel. Il risultato è stata una squadra rivoluzionaria che non solo ha sconvolto l'Italia ma ha soprattutto portato in Europa e quindi nel mondo qualcosa di mai visto.
> 2. Ancelotti: imho il miglior allenatore del post-Sacchi, allenatore dall'estrema intelligenza tattica, capace di adattare i moduli alle esigenze della squadra e quindi capace di far rendere al massimo il collettivo di cui dispone. Motivatore eccezionale, come prepara lui la partita secca nessuno al mondo e noi milanisti lo sappiamo bene, il che gli fa cedere un po' il passo in campionato ma ha comunque vinto tre campionati in tre nazioni diverse, quindi poco male.
> 3. Capello: credo abbia ereditato semplicemente il lavoro di Sacchi, come Paisley da Shankly o Michels da Happel.



Concordo con te. Però alcune puntualizzazioni. Sacchi quasi pessimo nella gestione dello spogliatoio, poco incline all'adattarsi ai suoi calciatori e molto pretenzioso nell'organizzazione della squadra, con poca libertà. Ancelotti motivatore non direi proprio. Forse è il meno motivatore tra i grandi allenatori. Si adagia troppo spesso sugli allori e l'eccessiva calma lo porta a figuracce tanto quanto lo porta a grandi traguardi. Vedi Istanbul, Deportivo ecc. Non sa proprio generare tensione. Più che motivatore lo definirei umanamente validissimo e quindi quasi una sorta di psicologo/padre per i calciatori, da cui, come hai detto, trae il massimo. Tra i tre è senza dubbio il più bravo nel gestire lo spogliatoio e forse è il numero uno di sempre in questo, anche come relazione con i calciatori. Ancelotti è altresì capace di adattarsi e adattare anche gli altri. Su Capello sono d'accordo, la linea più o meno è stata quella. Schemi rigidi e con poca libertà. Ma non lo sminuirei così, non solo per l'epopea milanista ma per quanto fatto a Roma, dove davvero rivoluzionò il suo credo tattico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi hai anticipato tu stavolta. Detto questo le lacune di Sacchi sono in un certo senso le virtù degli altri due, e che i fattori congiunturali sono stati detterminanti. Se Sacchi non fosse passato da Milanello dubito che lo vedremmo in televisione ora.
> 
> Forse sei stato un pò ingeneroso con Capello, ma se si parla solo di Milan può andare così.





Renegade ha scritto:


> Concordo con te. Però alcune puntualizzazioni. Sacchi quasi pessimo nella gestione dello spogliatoio, poco incline all'adattarsi ai suoi calciatori e molto pretenzioso nell'organizzazione della squadra, con poca libertà. Ancelotti motivatore non direi proprio. Forse è il meno motivatore tra i grandi allenatori. Si adagia troppo spesso sugli allori e l'eccessiva calma lo porta a figuracce tanto quanto lo porta a grandi traguardi. Vedi Istanbul, Deportivo ecc. Non sa proprio generare tensione. Più che motivatore lo definirei umanamente validissimo e quindi quasi una sorta di psicologo/padre per i calciatori, da cui, come hai detto, trae il massimo. Tra i tre è senza dubbio il più bravo nel gestire lo spogliatoio e forse è il numero uno di sempre in questo, anche come relazione con i calciatori. Ancelotti è altresì capace di adattarsi e adattare anche gli altri. Su Capello sono d'accordo, la linea più o meno è stata quella. Schemi rigidi e con poca libertà. Ma non lo sminuirei così, non solo per l'epopea milanista ma per quanto fatto a Roma, dove davvero rivoluzionò il suo credo tattico.


Lo definisco motivatore nella misura in cui è stato capace di far mantenere la tensione e la concentrazione altissima nelle partite che contavano, La Coruña e Istanbul sono le eccezioni che confermano la regola, altrimenti non sarebbe mai stato tanto capace nella preparazione della partita secca. È un motivatore certamente molto diverso da Mourinho che è il mental coach per antonomasia, però ha i suoi perché Carletto. 
Per quanto riguarda Sacchi sono d'accordo sulla gestione dello spogliatoio ma lì i problemi erano caratteriali, lui era tanto duro con i suoi calciatori quanto con se stesso, tant'è vero che dall'esperienza degli _Immortali_ ne è uscito completamente svuotato lui stesso, finendo per essere incapace di allenare ancora ad alti livelli ed altre squadre, inutile menzionare il disastro del suo ritorno al Milan. Sacchi è stato una supernova, travolgente ed inarrestabile ma destinato ad esplodere fragorosamente. 
Diciamo che Capello l'ho giudicato soltanto per la sua esperienza al Milan, chapeau per quello che ha fatto a Roma, come ho già ho avuto mondo di dire, soltanto due come lui e il Barone avrebbero potuto vincere una serie A a Roma, di fatto lo reputo un grandissimo mister, il problema è che il topic me l'ha messo in competizione con Sacchi e Ancelotti, quindi l'esisto era scontato


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Agosto 2015)

Domanda troppo difficile


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Agosto 2015)

Sacchi grande merito di aver imposto in Italia un calcio di respiro europeo, per tutto il resto allenatore scarso e uomo piccolo piccolo,
un solo scudetto vinto in 5 anni la dice lunga sulle sue capacità, a parte il mondiale americano tutte le sue esperienze seguenti furono in linea con le sue qualità.

Capello, non un innovatore ma allenatore molto duttile, in generale il più completo dei tre,* il suo Milan sino alla finale di Marsiglia è stato il più forte e più bello della storia* (con una squadra che Sacchi aveva dato per finita).
Ha raggiunto 3 finali di Champions, l'anno del Marsiglia vincendole tutte. 
Ha vinto scudetti in piazze diverse come Milano, Roma, Torino, Madrid, adattando di volta in volta il suo stile alla rosa a disposizione,
è l'Ibra degli allenatori.

Ancellotti è stato l'allenatore più visionario e rivoluzionario dei tre, 3 trequartisti + 2 punte in campo in Europa credo che non si siano mai visti prima, il Barcellona di guardiola si è ispirato molto a quel Milan, ha perso delle occasioni incredibili, quel Milan avrebbe potuto tranquillamente vincere 4 Champions, ma anche 3 finali e 2 champions sono un risultato storico. Anche lui ha vinto poco in Italia, ma qui a differenza di Sacchi è più comprensibile, la squadra era troppo tecnica è troppo poco fisica per un campionato come quello italiano.
e poi aveva contro la Juve di Moggi...


----------



## devils milano (14 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sacchi grande merito di aver imposto in Italia un calcio di respiro europeo, per tutto il resto allenatore scarso e uomo piccolo piccolo,
> un solo scudetto vinto in 5 anni la dice lunga sulle sue capacità, a parte il mondiale americano tutte le sue esperienze seguenti furono in linea con le sue qualità.
> 
> Capello, non un innovatore ma allenatore molto duttile, in generale il più completo dei tre,* il suo Milan sino alla finale di Marsiglia è stato il più forte e più bello della storia* (con una squadra che Sacchi aveva dato per finita).
> ...



cavolo vero con Ancelotti 3 trequartisti e 2 punte.. che tempiii ...ricordo alcune partite con in campo contemporaneamente Rui Costa,Rivaldo,Pirlo,Seedorf,Shevchenko,Inzaghi con Cafu e Serginho a spingere esterni...
Sacchi innovatore col calcio totale all'italiana 4/4/2 con 10 giocatori che attaccavano e 10 che difendevano..
Capello forse ha avuto tra le mani il massimo concentrato di campioni tra il 1992 e il 1996...duro,rigido,meno spettacolare dei tre ma con quel non so che lo portava ad assomigliare al Mourinho di oggi..


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> cavolo vero con Ancelotti 3 trequartisti e 2 punte.. che tempiii ...ricordo alcune partite con in campo contemporaneamente Rui Costa,Rivaldo,Pirlo,Seedorf,Shevchenko,Inzaghi con Cafu e Serginho a spingere esterni....



E non solo.. anche Nesta e Maldini da dietro ad testa alta con i piedi buoni, forse quello il Milan piu tecnico di sempre, certo ma poi Rino tuttocampista difensivo facendo un lavoro atletico e sopratutto tattico incredibile.. 

Quel Milan sicuramente il piu tecnico, quello di Capello forse il piu equillibrato sopratutto per continuita ma quello di Sacchi senza nessun dubbio per me il più forte, quando volevano non c'era nulla per nessuno, ancora ricordo quelli famosi metri in campo da Baresi a Van Basten... per davero facevano paura

Che tempiiiiiii! Fa male..


----------



## Serginho (15 Agosto 2015)

3 grandissimi allenatori, ma per me Sacchi il migliore per un semplice motivo: ha rivoluzionato il calcio moderno col suo Milan


----------

